# Bark and hold 16 months



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Figured I would share; Gnash von der Zahnburg bark an hold:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQN3fkk_8PE


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gnash looks great!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gnash is such a cool dog.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

He's an impressive dog....


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok I've been watching a lot of these training videos and I just love them and can't get enough... But what is the stick thing that they are using and why?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bob_barker said:


> Ok I've been watching a lot of these training videos and I just love them and can't get enough... But what is the stick thing that they are using and why?


In trial the dog is 'hit' with the stick so desensitizing the dog to the stick in foundation training is normal....it also helps in engaging the dogs aggression in the blind(you saw how the helper banged the blind with it when the dog came in). 
Some dogs/not this one! need a bit of action from the helper to keep them in the blind and the stick works for that. 
Other reasons for helper use of the stick or whip, but best to witness the sessions and timing, etc.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> In trial the dog is 'hit' with the stick so desensitizing the dog to the stick in foundation training is normal....it also helps in engaging the dogs aggression in the blind(you saw how the helper banged the blind with it when the dog came in).
> 
> Some dogs/not this one! need a bit of action from the helper to keep them in the blind and the stick works for that.
> 
> Other reasons for helper use of the stick or whip, but best to witness the sessions and timing, etc.



Thank you


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

He is a super nice dog, and one of the best gripping dogs I have ever worked. Always full and hard and the grip never moves. 
His owner/handler is doing excellent work with him.


----------

